# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > مدیریت در شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Administration) >  ویرایش لیست - فوری

## sharifi_dana

با سلام
توی شرکت ما قبلا یه Workflow ایجاد شده که ستون Edit لیست، در آن مشاهده می شود اما با کلیک کردن آن امکان ویرایش محتویات لیست وجود ندارد. از طریق Permission های Sharepoint هم دسترسی Fullcontrol اعمال شده اما همچنان این مشکل وجود داره. لطفا راهنمایی کنید






عکس مربوط به صفحه ویرایش که کلیه فیلدها خاموش می باشند.

----------

